# E21 320i vnt



## Dark Phoenix (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello everyone so have an 82 320i with an m10 b18 fuel injected. I boosted it with a Paxton sn93 ball drive centrifugal supercharger I had laying around a couple of months ago but I'm growing tired of it And am replacing it. Reasons why I'm tired of it is it's given me a couple of issues with belts and heat but most of all is efficiency and sound. Most of these issues are partly my fault and I can't complain much as Ive spent about $50 so far on it. But the supercharger runs really hot, hits 5psi at about 3900rpm which wouldn't be soo bad if it didn't drop out after 4500 and is way to loud and obnoxious for my taste I can't push the car without being heard 3blocks away. For daily and city driving it's not so helpful as I'm not usually around 4k. on the freeway it helps a bit but nothing fast. 
Anyways going back to the purpose of this thread is I'm going to be replacing the supercharger for a variable geometry turbo that I got off my brothers mk4 Jetta with a 1.9 tdi which I'm sure I'll enjoy way more I see myself as more of a tubo guy than a supercharger guy. I'm no expert when it comes to boosted stuff though I hope to learn which is why I have a couple of questions here and hope to strike up a conversation. (as I usually don't lol)

Soo what I have so far: 
.1 vnt15 I chopped the manifold off and welded a flange already 
.1 oil resivor 
.1 11.5"wide 1.8"tall 2"deep oil cooler (air cooled)
.1 oil scavenge pump 
.1 M62 external oil filter housing 
.1.5" Charge pipe 
.2.5" Exhaust work 
.Manual boost controller (I can elaborate on vnt control if needed)
.Various fittings and sh**

So the plan is:
I've heard that vgt's have trouble with heat so with that I mind I am making this build a rear mount with a independent oil system. In hopes to keep turbo operating temperatures down I am using a 2.5" exhaust an oil cooler and rear mounting the turbo

The layout is 2.5 to the rear 1.5 to the front, no intercooler (yet/no room). oil syestem in the trunk consists of oil leaving resivor into filter then to the scavenge pump then to the turbo then to the oil cooler then back to the resivor

Now questions I have are: 
.How can I directly monitor turbo operating temp (not egt) 
.Should I push oil into the turbo or suck it through the turbo
.any suggestions,coments or questions?

I'm sure I have or will have more questions I just don't remember right now I'll update if I do

And lastly thank you for reading and thank you for any help or advice i much appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

